# You know you're getting old when,,,



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 26, 2003)

"OLD" IS WHEN..... Your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Pick one, I can't do both!" 

"OLD" IS WHEN.. Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... A sexy babe catches your eye and your pacemaker opens the garage door. 

"OLD" IS WHEN.... Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... You don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... "Getting a little action" means I don't need to take any fiber today. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... "Getting lucky" 
means you find your car in the parking lot. 

"OLD" IS WHEN..... An "all-nighter" means not getting up to pee.


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2003)

Phew....I'm not there yet.....


----------



## rachel (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank God I'm not there either. funny.


----------



## Yari (Feb 27, 2003)

Could you changef the font so I can read the small text ..... and then I'll tell you if I'm too old...  

/Yari


----------



## Doc (Feb 28, 2003)

Old is when your daughters friends start to look really good.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Old is when your daughters friends start to look really good. *



That's when you install a pool, and tell her to have a pool party!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That's when you install a pool, and tell her to have a pool party!  *



Sounds good.....my friend has a pool.......shame its not summer


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 28, 2003)

You don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along. 

This is not a sign of being old, it means you are married and trapped like the rest of us!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *You don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along.
> 
> This is not a sign of being old, it means you are married and trapped like the rest of us! *



Something tells me your regretting saying till "Death" do us part


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That's when you install a pool, and tell her to have a pool party!  *



  :boing2:


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 5, 2003)

Old is when you think a girl is checking you out but she's starring at the hairs hanging out of your nose.


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ty K. Doe _
> *Old is when you think a girl is checking you out but she's starring at the hairs hanging out of your nose. *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Or she's counting the the hairs left on your head. Or the amount of wrinkles....!!!

/yari


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Phew....I'm not there yet..... *



Yet, you say? Come now, Grandad!


----------



## Seig (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yet, you say? Come now, Grandad! *


You'll be having your hip replaced long before I'm even thinking about slowing down


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sounds good.....my friend has a pool.......shame its not summer  *




MOB, it is now


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You'll be having your hip replaced long before I'm even thinking about slowing down *



Bill Wallace, I ain't, so I'm not there, yet.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Bill Wallace, I ain't,*


and never will be


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and never will be *



:wah:


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:wah: *


Don't cry, you're to short and dark complected to ever be Bill Wallace.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't cry, you're to short and dark complected to ever be Bill Wallace. *



Plus, I have way more hair than he does!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sounds good.....my friend has a pool.......shame its not summer



Is it ever summer in dreary old..er I mean... merry old England? 

As for the "Til death do us part" line.... bubba, I die a little each day:wah:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Is it ever summer in dreary old..er I mean... merry old England?
> 
> As for the "Til death do us part" line.... bubba, I die a little each day:wah: *




We had it for three days and now its just died on us.....:shrug:


----------

